# TTOC member or not ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Am I ?
It doesnt say on my left hand bit .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you have a membership card and received a copy of AbsoluTTe, I daresay you are a member...

AFAIK the TTOC is not actually affiliated with any of the TT forums, but as it sprang up from members of this site, the TTOC in the left pane is more of a throwback to the old "Russell" days, and the "room" you have posted this comment in used to be visible only to those with "TTOC membership".....

I'm sure Jae can update your profile, but as its really not a TTOC membership issue (and you don't seem to post here these days!) I wouldn't let it cause you any undue concern....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't appear to be a member either, but with membership card #0006, I guess I probably am


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

As there was a legacy of TTOC status from the old days, as Tim mentioned, people were asking why they were not shown as a TTOC Member on the forum, so I have sent membership lists to Jae to update the site for those that included their forum ID with their membership application. You both included your user ID, so I'm confused why your both not shown as TTOC Member?

Maybe after the hack things weren't restored or something. Next time Jae has someone available to do the updates I'll ask him to check everyone on the list.

As a guess, as administrator's they may only be able to see the ID that you originally signed up with, so if you have changed it since (I know you have John) that may be the reason :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh and to answer your question John, yes, as you have received a membership pack and been allocated a membership number, you are a club member


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Welcome to the TTOC John 

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys ! :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All TTOC members (provided they supplied their forumid or nickname on their application form) had their profile updated before the hack...

So if owners do not have their TTOC status on the lefthand pane, the hack will have removed most of the updates or they didn't supply their nickname/forum name.

Kevin and Jae are on with this task and once we supply Kevin with a list a members again, he can update the profiles again.

Once this has occured, if any member does not have their profile updated, please IM me, with you membership number and I'll get it sorted.

Oh and we are looking at a way to have the membership number also on the lefthand pane... ;D

For those that want it  ;D


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

i signed up & paid on the 10th September but havnt had any conformation yet. Am I a member??


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> i signed up & paid on the 10th September but havnt had any conformation yet. Am I a member?? Â


Have you had a membership pack ? I think Malcom is right up to date but will check as I don't have the full membership list.

Rob


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Rob
Havnt had anything through yet. The order reference is A207612 if thats any help.
Thanks
Aycer


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

> i signed up & paid on the 10th September but havnt had any conformation yet. Am I a member??


Me too 11th September - my reference is A200483 - and I've not received anything as yet

Chris

_I take it all back, got home tonight and there was my membership pack sat on the door mat_


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Just got back from a week in hospital to find my membership pack. Thanks.
Aycer
;D


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Number 286 ;D

Whooooooo - Welcome pack came today - great work everyone - looking forward to hauling my rear end over from Germany for a few meets 

Jon


----------

